# Australia is such a beautiful country - where is your dream location?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There is no doubt that there are some beautiful areas of Australia but where would you choose to live if money was not an issue?


----------



## ardevelopments (Mar 9, 2012)

*Australia is always shining*

The light in Australia is always shining brightly and for a lot of people, the sunny nature of the country, as well as diverse natural landscape makes it a perfect venue for travel and exploration. Australia is one place where the market is on a high and it is increasing even these days.


----------



## engruhasan (Dec 28, 2012)

Falls Creek perhaps


----------

